# Accès NAS Freebox Server impossible via le Finder



## Fozzy (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai branché ma Freebox V6, le NAS apparait dans la barre de gauche du Finder. Quand je clique dessus, impossible de s'y connecter.

2 précisions:
- Celui-ci est accessible via l'interface web sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/
- Je suis connecté en Ethernet à ma Freebox (avec le câble fournit) sur un iMac Alu 24 sous Snow Leopard

Voici ce qu'il se passe lorsque j'essaie d'accéder au NAS via le Finder :






Et voici ce qu'il se passe lorsque je clique sur le bouton "se connecter comme..."





Merci de votre aide.


----------



## yaourt77 (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même souci quelqu'un a t-il trouvé la solution???
Merci


----------



## carolo18 (23 Janvier 2011)

salut

moi je n'arrive pas a m'y connecter car je ne sais pas quelle nom il faut mettre le mot de passe c'est ok mais pour le nom ou l'identifiant je sais pas quoi mettre 

alors quelqu un peux me dire vite fait quoi mettre jai essayé pratiquement tout et rien ne marche ...

apparament faut entrer le nom d'utilisateur ou domaine mais je vois pas ...

mon identifiant pour me connecter a mon compte free sur internet c'est mon numero de telephone, et ca marche pas ca!!!


----------



## Fozzy (23 Janvier 2011)

Pour info chez moi ça s'est mis à fonctionner sans comprendre comment.


----------



## herszk (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Chez moi, freebox est bien apparu dans le finder dans la rubrique PARTAGÉS, en cliquant dessus, j'ai bien "Disque dur" qui apparait ainsi que mon DD externe connecté à la freebox server.
Avez-vous bien coché "Partage de fichiers" dans les préférences système/Internet et sans fil/Partage ?


----------



## yaourt77 (24 Janvier 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Chez moi, freebox est bien apparu dans le finder dans la rubrique PARTAGÉS, en cliquant dessus, j'ai bien "Disque dur" qui apparait ainsi que mon DD externe connecté à la freebox server.
> Avez-vous bien coché "Partage de fichiers" dans les préférences système/Internet et sans fil/Partage ?





Oui de ce coté c'est activé, merci quand même.


----------



## carolo18 (26 Janvier 2011)

bon ben moi jai reussi a m'y connecter mais en tant que invité !!!! je peux mettre des fichiers etc mais bon en tant que administrateur ca veux pas!!!


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2011)

Salut.
Avez-vous activé le HD ?
L'accès ftp est-il permis ?
Un mot de passe est-il défini ?


----------



## carolo18 (27 Janvier 2011)

oui hd activé
ftp c'est bon aussi
et le mot de passe aussi

moi apparament c'est l'identifiant qui me manque et les gars de free m'on dit que c'etait "freebox" l'identifiant!!


----------



## lesdeuxz (30 Janvier 2011)

idem pour moi echec de la connexion ...

comment je fais pour spécifier user password ? car j'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas la main la dessus.
dans la console d'administration http://mafreebox.freebox.fr dans les options du NAS j'ai désactivé Accès authentifié.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## yaourt77 (2 Février 2011)

lesdeuxz a dit:


> idem pour moi echec de la connexion ...
> 
> comment je fais pour spécifier user password ? car j'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas la main la dessus.
> dans la console d'administration http://mafreebox.freebox.fr dans les options du NAS j'ai désactivé Accès authentifié.
> ...



Si tu as la réponse je suis preneur, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi!!!


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2011)

cela n'est pas possible depuis l'interface sur la TV ?
(je ne peux pas confirmer puisque je n'ai pas cette v6)


----------



## mirouge (5 Février 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Chez moi, freebox est bien apparu dans le finder dans la rubrique PARTAGÉS, en cliquant dessus, j'ai bien "Disque dur" qui apparait ainsi que mon DD externe connecté à la freebox server.
> Avez-vous bien coché "Partage de fichiers" dans les préférences système/Internet et sans fil/Partage ?



Bizarre, j'ai essayé beaucoup de choses et je me suis aperçu qu'il fallait que soit activé partage internet et ça fonctionne, c'est étonnant, je vois pas trop le lien mais ça marche.
J'ai même décoché partage de fichier et ça fonctionne. Bizarre !!


----------



## herszk (5 Février 2011)

mirouge a dit:


> Bizarre, j'ai essayé beaucoup de choses et je me suis aperçu qu'il fallait que soit activé partage internet et ça fonctionne, c'est étonnant, je vois pas trop le lien mais ça marche.
> J'ai même décoché partage de fichier et ça fonctionne. Bizarre !!



Chez moi, partage internet n'est pas coché et ça marche.


----------



## Boolo (5 Février 2011)

yaourt77 a dit:


> Si tu as la réponse je suis preneur, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi!!!



Dans mafreebox.fr, onglet NAS, puis onglet "partage windows", j'ai indiqué un nom d'utilisateur, puis un pass.
Et ça fonctionne.


----------



## herszk (6 Février 2011)

Boolo a dit:


> Dans mafreebox.fr, onglet NAS, puis onglet "partage windows", j'ai indiqué un nom d'utilisateur, puis un pass.
> Et ça fonctionne.


Bonjour.
Dans mon cas, je n'ai rien eu à indiquer, j'ai workgroup comme "Groupe de travail", FREEBOX comme "Nom NETBIOS", "Activer le partage de fichiers" en vert et "Accès authentifié" en rouge.


----------



## oOPoulaxOo (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi j'aimerais partager des fichiers de mon système (comme "video" ou "photo") pour qu'ils soient visible sur la freebox player.

J'arrive à partager mes fichiers en réseaux avec Linux, WinXP/7 mais j'ai pas trouver le moyen de le faire avec le décodeur v6 de Free...

Ca m'évitera de déplacer mes fichiers sur le DD de la freebox server en permanence ou de créer des doublons

Si vous avez une solution, merci d'avance


----------



## naas (8 Février 2011)

freemi ?


----------



## miaou (8 Février 2011)

Fozzy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai branché ma Freebox V6, le NAS apparait dans la barre de gauche du Finder. Quand je clique dessus, impossible de s'y connecter.
> 
> .



salut . comment avoir le NAS dans le finder comme cela .?
j'ai aussi la V6  mais je   ne l'ai pas 

j'accède au DD de la Freebox  par aller/ se connecter au serveur....  ou par un client FTP

J'ai dis une c....  , j'ai trouvé


----------



## miaou (8 Février 2011)

carolo18 a dit:


> oui hd activé
> ftp c'est bon aussi
> et le mot de passe aussi
> 
> moi apparament c'est l'identifiant qui me manque et les gars de free m'on dit que c'etait "freebox" l'identifiant!!



tu as activé le partage de fichier ( Accès authentifié) dans  ta gestion de paramètres 
NAS / Partage Windows  ?


----------



## adrien90 (1 Mai 2011)

En effectuant un Reset de la PRAM (CMD+ALT+P+R au démarrage) ?

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi après avoir fais la manip


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Août 2011)

moi c'est effectivement apparu au bout d'un long moment sans rien faire.. 
a chaque redemarage de l'ordi , ca met une plombe a apparaitre dans le finder pourquoi ???

voir meme ne jamais re apparaitre....

c'est soulant ... 




 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

par contre je voudrais savoir en gros  quoi sert cette partir de interface puisque dans les deux fenetres droite et gauche on reste dans le meme disque dur de la free









a aucun endrois je trouve mon DD mac,   cela ne marche pas de la meme maniere que Filezila par exemple?


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Août 2011)

Petit up, 


Car a a chaque redémarrage la freebox met plus de 10min a apparaitre ,

Et quand elle apparait je me connecte en inviter , elle ne garde pas les logins de la précédent connexion .

D'ailleurs la diff entre inviter et utilisateur loge........ou ce situe elle ?


----------



## Guizmo31 (27 Août 2012)

Moi j'ai remarquer via l'explorateur de la Freebox que MacOs créé des dossiers et fichiers spécifiques à la racine des disques connectés à la Freebox (ces fichiers sont cachés sur mac ou pc d'origine. Ca ne marchait pas pour moi aussi jusqu'au moment ou j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers et dossiers bizarres via l'explorateur de Freebox sur tous mes disques connectés ! (y compris celui interne) (fichier DStore, tempory... etc ...)
J'ai tous supprimé et après les connexions se sont faites illicos! et très rapide !

Donc je vous conseille de supprimer via l'explo de la Free tous ce qui vous semblent louches et inutiles pour vous. Après ça doit marcher niquel ^^


----------



## macfri (13 Octobre 2012)

Guizmo31 a dit:


> Moi j'ai remarquer via l'explorateur de la Freebox que MacOs créé des dossiers et fichiers spécifiques à la racine des disques connectés à la Freebox (ces fichiers sont cachés sur mac ou pc d'origine. Ca ne marchait pas pour moi aussi jusqu'au moment ou j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers et dossiers bizarres via l'explorateur de Freebox sur tous mes disques connectés ! (y compris celui interne) (fichier DStore, tempory... etc ...)
> J'ai tous supprimé et après les connexions se sont faites illicos! et très rapide !
> 
> Donc je vous conseille de supprimer via l'explo de la Free tous ce qui vous semblent louches et inutiles pour vous. Après ça doit marcher niquel ^^



Ça fonctionne! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## AlCor72 (9 Décembre 2012)

Guizmo31 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai remarquer via l'explorateur de la Freebox que MacOs créé des dossiers et fichiers spécifiques à la racine des disques connectés à la Freebox (ces fichiers sont cachés sur mac ou pc d'origine. Ca ne marchait pas pour moi aussi jusqu'au moment ou j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers et dossiers bizarres via l'explorateur de Freebox sur tous mes disques connectés ! (y compris celui interne) (fichier DStore, tempory... etc ...)
> J'ai tous supprimé et après les connexions se sont faites illicos! et très rapide !
> 
> Donc je vous conseille de supprimer via l'explo de la Free tous ce qui vous semblent louches et inutiles pour vous. Après ça doit marcher niquel ^^



Et bien j'ai viré tous les fichiers bizarres sur le disque interne de la Freebox et comme par magie... tout fonctionne normalement.


----------



## herszk (1 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour.
Je relance le sujet car, depuis que Free a procédé à une refonte de son gestionnaire qui se nomme maintenant Freebox OS, je ne peux plus accéder à la freebox via le finder.
Dès que j'essaie d'accéder à "Disque dur", un message du serveur freebox apparait : "Something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead" et le finder est bloqué malgré mon essai de relance, je suis contraint de redémarrer.
Je signale que l'accès via mafreebox.freebox.fr fonctionne.


----------



## herszk (3 Juillet 2013)

Up


----------



## chipiteur (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Vous avez essayé de remettre les paramètres d'usine sur le freebox server ?
Je n'ose le faire .....

Sinon en plus du mac, mon appli ipad FILE CONNECT n'arrive pas à accéder au freebox server en mod AFP

Bon We.


----------



## eradicator (8 Octobre 2016)

Guizmo31 a dit:


> Moi j'ai remarquer via l'explorateur de la Freebox que MacOs créé des dossiers et fichiers spécifiques à la racine des disques connectés à la Freebox (ces fichiers sont cachés sur mac ou pc d'origine. Ca ne marchait pas pour moi aussi jusqu'au moment ou j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers et dossiers bizarres via l'explorateur de Freebox sur tous mes disques connectés ! (y compris celui interne) (fichier DStore, tempory... etc ...)
> J'ai tous supprimé et après les connexions se sont faites illicos! et très rapide !
> 
> Donc je vous conseille de supprimer via l'explo de la Free tous ce qui vous semblent louches et inutiles pour vous. Après ça doit marcher niquel ^^




Il a entièrement raison.
Après 1 an de recherche voilà la solution: merci.
J'ai accéder à l'explorateur de fichier de la freebox et effectivement il y avait à la racine 2 dossiers genre "item..." et " Imac...". J'ai effacé et immédiatement après le disque dur de la freebox apparait dans le finder !
Allelouya


----------



## kalentica (21 Février 2020)

Fozzy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai branché ma Freebox V6, le NAS apparait dans la barre de gauche du Finder. Quand je clique dessus, impossible de s'y connecter.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
j'ai rencontré le même pb après, j'ai trouvé la solution ici:








						[Tutoriel] : Comment faire fonctionner le NAS Freebox Révolution avec Lion ?
					

Depuis la version MAC OS 10.7, le serveur NAS de la Freebox Révolution ne monte plus automatiquement. Un désagrément qui vient de la mise à jour 2.0 de netatalk. Cette version n’est plus supportée par le NAS du serveur.   En attendant une éventuelle nouvelle mise à jour Free4mac propose un petit...




					www.universfreebox.com
				




j'ai testé cela fonctionne  avec ce script:
1) Ouvrir Applescript (utilitaires à chercher sur mac avec la Loupe)
 2) Tapez : tell application " Finder "     *<---- ATTENTION IMPORTANT: c'est des " et pas des «*
try 
mount volume " smb ://mafreebox.freebox.fr " as user name " GUEST " 
delay 1 end try end tell
 3) « Enregistrer sous » « freebox » en tant qu’application et glissez-là dans votre dossier « Applications ».
 4) Allez dans les Préférences système, puis dans « Utilisateurs et groupes », choisissez votre profil, allez sur l’onglet « Ouverture », cliquez sur le « + », ajoutez l’application « freebox » depuis le dossier « Applications » et masquez l’application en cochant la case appropriée.
 5) Redémarrez votre Mac, attendez quelques secondes et votre NAS V6 apparaîtra.


----------

